# Trump 2016 details



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 20, 2015)

Please can Liverbirchy golf tours post all the details for this trip on this thread? The original thread is getting a bit mahoosive and difficult to find all the pertinent details.

Playing dates, course options (fixed/optional), times etc would be great.

Suggest all general comments are posted in the original thread to keep this one short and sweet.

Mods....please can you sticky this one?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 25, 2015)

Here are the updated details, but again we cant put the prices on general display, so please e-mail the address in my signature for the prices:-

Hello fellow forummers,

Hope you are all well.

Firstly, this has been put together by myself, Birchy and Glyn, and believe me very, VERY tough negotiations and mithering has had to be done to get these deals.

The premise:-

Comp 1 (Team)

4 teams of players, if we can get the numbers. Ideal teams are Scotland and Ireland /  North west /  NE and Yorkshire / Midlands and south. I know we wont get equal numbers so this may just be a "picked" 8/10/12 out of the people that go. Unfair on others not picked? This will be up to the captains whether they pick some on one day, and others on the other, or stay with the same team.

Comp 2 (Individual)

In case some arent picked for the teams, the main comp will be an individual one (probably 3 stableford scores over 3 rounds), and there will be a trophy for this and money prizes. So, I hope that this will be seen as a bigger comp, and so that people arent too disappointed if they arent in the teams. 

When:-

Saturday April 30 / Sunday 1st May / Monday 2nd May 2016

These are due to one of the courses not being able to offer us dates in June, because of preparation for the pro seniors British open.   

Where:-

Trump international (2 rounds) and Carnoustie championship (1 round for the comp, 2 rounds for the deal)

Saturday and Sunday at Trump, Monday at Carnoustie  (Trump is just north of Aberdeen, Carnoustie is 70 miles south of Aberdeen)

We also have an offer for Cruden bay (Friday April 29th) at a great saving, and we also have a free round at one of Carnoustie's other 2 courses. Cruden will be an optional course option, and Carnoustie's second round can also be played on the Monday afternoon, or the Tuesday morning, depending on people's individual preferences. Cruden, Murcar and Carnoustie 2 wont be a part of any of the main 2 comps. Cruden will also have the wee course thrown in for free.

Murcar, (as well as Cruden bay) is also an optional extra for Thursday April 28th, at a great price also.

Outside of Royal Aberdeen, who havent come to the party, these are all the premier links courses for the Aberdeen area.

The trip will only need 1/2/3 days holiday depending on what people want to do (and 2nd May is also a bank holiday, so maybe even one less). 3 days would only be if people took the Thursday,Friday, and Tuesday off.

How much:- I cant say individual rounds here, but if you played Murcar, Cruden bay champ + wee course, Trump international twice, Carnoustie championship and the Buddon or burnside the total normal green fees would be approx Â£734.00 (2015 price, and I know for a fact that some of these will increase next year, so may be nearer to Â£750.00).

Our total price is  BRILLIANT - Email Trump2016@hotmail.com for details - if you play all courses (Thursday to Monday), although the Cruden and Murcar are optional games, so if you dont play them it would be even less.

Since Trump moved in the prices in this area are going up dramatically each year. I played Royal Aberdeen and it was Â£100 4 years ago, its now Â£156 and is going up again next year (BTW, I tried these and they wouldn't give us a penny off). These courses may be unaffordable in the next few years. 

*Payments:- Due to Carnoustie's insistence on payment with booking (for the rate we're getting), we would collect an initial Â£125 from each person now, probably an interim payment around November, then the final payment for the courses in February/March next year. This gives people a full year to pay this off, so they only have spends to get in the April/May. *

*Numbers:- We can go  up to 60 spaces, but will be capping it at that. We currently have about 43, at the most recent count, but with some others promised.
*
*So check with the missus, and hopefully this will be a very memorable trip where current and growing friendships are enhanced.*
*Best regards,
*
*Peter (Liverbirdie), Scott (Birchy) and Glyn (Lincs quaker).

Mods can you make this a sticky, but also lock the thread, as we want to keep all the comments in the other thread.

*


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 25, 2015)

Please only put comments in the main Trump 2016 thread.:thup:


----------

